

Videographic, the future of infographic? - APuschilov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ertAvE9JxDQ

======
ColinWright
Oh gods, please, no. The enforced linear nature, the droning voice, a
momentary lapse of attention and a link is missed, the inability to scan
quickly, and the snail-on-valium pace. Don't force me to work at your speed -
there are things I do faster, and things that take more work.

So please, please, give me written words and carefully crafted diagrams every
time. I want information, not passive "edutainment" that's neither
educational, nor entertaining.

------
APuschilov
I've just discovered this, what the Economist calls, "videographic". As
expected it's been produced quite well and communicates its topic, the
presidential race, quite clearly while backing it up with data. Usually, I
would expect this to be published in the form of an infographic. However,
after watching it I am convinced that the video format is even more
accessible. Therefore, my question to the community: Do you guys think we will
see more videographics and less infographics in the future?

Certainly videographics now are much smaller than infographics (as judged by
Google search results 280k vs 30m)

